# Besoin d'aide calcul de fin de contrat



## Sandy35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous
Nouvellement agrée j ai eu un contrat qui a débuté au mois d avril et qui prend fin .
Je suis en année incomplète de 44 semaines et j ai eu à avoir dans mon salaire du mois de juin mes congés payés.
Mon PE m a donné mon préavis le 19 juillet un préavis de 15 jours car contrat de moins d 1an
Ce que j aimerais savoir s il vous plait c est comment calculera t on mon salaire de fin de contrat ? Ai je encore droit au congés payés en fin de contrat car le PE me parlait de congés en fin de contrat .je suis usn peu perdue avec tous ces calculs.
Quel calcul faut il faire exactement pour une fin de contrat en année incomplete de moins d 1 an .
Merci d avance pour  toutes vos réponses.
Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Tout d'abord,  avant de calculer vos cp, il faudra calculer la régularisation de salaire. 
Qui risqur d'être conséquente si peu de semaines de non accueil ont été posées.

Une fois cette régularisation calculée,  elle entre en compte dans le total des salaires bruts perçus durant la période de référence,.
Avez vous posé vos cp et à quelle date ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Votre préavis devrait se finir le mardi 2 août au soir 

Quand prenez vous vos congés cet été ?


----------



## Sandy35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses au fait j ai des congés cet été du 1er au 28 août donc mon préavis est le suivant du 19 juillet au 31 juillet ensuite du 28 août au 31 août pour que je puisse faire les 15 jours de préavis. 
Merci de m aider à calculer s il vous plait car suis vraiment paumée. 
Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Re, non pas tout à fait. 

Combien avez-vous de cp acquis au 31 mai .?
En ayant commencé en avril cela doit faire 5 ? Plus ou moins ...

Donc le préavis sera fractionné d'autant de jours de cp acquis au 31 mai.

Si vos congés débutent le 1er août le préavis est suspendu pendant par exemple 5 jours, j'estime la fin de contrat au 8 août selon l'exemple de 5 jours de cp acquis.


----------



## Sandy35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui si vous avez 5 jours de cp acquis 
Au lieu de se terminer le 2 août il se finira lundi 8 août au soir car le 7 est un dimanche 

Salaire d'août avec le ccc
Régularisation de salaire 
Iccp de fin de contrat


----------



## Sandy35 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse. Bonne journée


----------



## corinne (21 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, 
j'aurais besoin d'aide pour le calcule des congés payé sur une fin de contrat 
j'ai débuté un contrat en année complète 2 jours par semaine sue 11h30 au 4  janvier 2022 le contrat ce tyermine le 5 juillet 2022 , j'ai pris 9 jours de cp en mai juin donc esceque les cp sont a rajouté avec la fin du contrat et combien merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Il faut faire le point d'abord au 31 mai 2022. = ? combien de jours ouvrables acquis ?
Si vous n'avez pas posé de cp durant la période janvier /fin mai : je compte 5X 2.5 jours acquis = 12.5 Jours arrondis à 13.
Si vous avez des enfants de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril de l'année, ou un enfant en situation de handicap, vous pouvez rajoutez 2 jours par enfant à ce total.
Ensuite deuxième période de référence, celle en cours depuis le 1er juin. 
Soit au moins 3.5 arrondis à 4.

Le minimum porterait le total des acquis à 17 - 9 pris = 8 jours restants dus.

En AC : salaire brut x nbre de jours ouvrables de cp /26 = iccp brute.


----------

